# Sweet cuddley suddenly spastic poppy/hissy



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I've had Thistle over a year now (she's 1.5 years old). She's always been very sweet and cuddley, never hisses or pops at me, lets me scoop her up whenever and will usually just go back to sleep on me. With strangers she'll give a warning hiss and pop, curl into a ball a few minutes, but then calm down. 

Well, yesterday she's had a complete change in personality. To start with I thought it was unusual (but funny) when I checked on her she had rearranged her cage, looked like she threw a party. But when I tried to pick her up, she wanted nothing to do with me. She popped, hissed, frantically ran around around her cage like she was panicked. I held her and instead of her normal burrowing and going back to sleep, she continued to hiss and pop and act frantic (quick jerky movements, frantic 'digging', shaking kind of like a wet dog does). She won't let me touch her at all. She seems panicked or something. 

This morning I checked on her and she is still acting the same way, won't let me touch her and making frantic, spastic, quick movements when I try. 

No loss of quills, skin looks good, no changes in heat/light, poop, environment, weight. Only change is that about 2 weeks I've started adding a few pieces of Royal Canin food to her regular food, she's eats the pieces right up but I only give her a few at a time yet. 

Any ideas???? Could mites cause her to run around in a frantic panic?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd schedule a vet visit. A change in behavior that drastic and sudden is a bit alarming and it could be pain-caused. Mites can cause frantic behavior, but usually accompanied with scratching, so if you don't see any scratching, I wouldn't think it'd be that.

Edit: Obviously it'll be hard if she's so panicky & huffy, but while you're waiting to get to a vet, see if she'll let you check her over at all for things like insect bites or anything else out of the ordinary. Even if you don't see anything, it'll be a good starting point & the vet can look her over again later.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Check her all over. See if there is a quill bent over and sticking into her. I've had that happen here a few times and they go nuts with it. Ditto looking for an insect bite or anything else unusual.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you. I tried calling her vet (normally opened on Saturday) but they are closed until Tuesday because of the holiday weekend 

I looked her over and nothing noticeable. She does scratch some during her frantic running around, and a lot of shaking like a wet dog which is what makes me wonder if her skin is what's bothering her. I gave her a bath with aveeno baby (what I normally use) and she calmed down for a little bit after that, but then started back up again. Its like something is bothering her and she can't sit still. 

My poor girl  I just want to make her feel better.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe her ears if she's shaking around so much?


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Now she has diarrhea. I tried calling another vet near by that says they take "exotics" and are open today... I was told "Hedgehogs are small rodents and no one on staff today works with rodents" face palm. okay, I don't want to take her there anyway.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Thistle! I don't have any advice, but Piglet and I are sending good thoughts.


----------

